# Need help ID'ing strange dots in my vivarium? Pics included



## cremei (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all, 
I have a bioactive vivarium set up for a new frog (in about a month) but I have noticed these strange little dots in my tank. They have a white stalk and black caps (?) and I am worried about what they might be, if they're harmful or not. (sorry for the blurry/low quality pic!!)


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

These are harmless. They are the spore-producing bodies of a slime mold that feeds on surface nutrients. Slime molds are a natural part of a bioactive viv and you see them most commonly in a new viv or on new viv furnishings.


----------



## cremei (Jan 6, 2021)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> These are harmless. They are the spore-producing bodies of a slime mold that feeds on surface nutrients. Slime molds are a natural part of a bioactive viv and you see them most commonly in a new viv or on new viv furnishings.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks to be similar to beasties I found not long ago:









Insect (?) egg ID


Found these in my leuc viv. Typical dart viv conditions, set up ~1 year, no detected pests to date. Ideas?




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't seen anything like this producing fruiting bodies from a plastic surface like in your second picture before. Very cool.
I'd love to see some more pictures.


----------



## cremei (Jan 6, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Looks to be similar to beasties I found not long ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those are identical! Thanks


----------



## cremei (Jan 6, 2021)

Louis said:


> I haven't seen anything like this producing fruiting bodies from a plastic surface like in your second picture before. Very cool.
> I'd love to see some more pictures.


It really does seem like they sprouted from nowhere. Some actually grew on the lid of my plastic container too.


----------



## cremei (Jan 6, 2021)

So thanks to all of the replies, it seems like it is just a slime mold and I found identical ones on this site here: Slime molds @Socratic Monologue good to know we have/had matching slime molds!


----------

